# Exvape EXpromizer TCX Mesh RDTA 7ml



## Timwis (18/8/20)

The Expromizer goes mesh!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/20)

Timwis said:


> The Expromizer goes mesh!!
> 
> View attachment 204650



Based on Mark's review I will try to pick one up!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (19/8/20)

Omw it's such a pretty atty!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (19/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Omw it's such a pretty atty!


I love the look, both very industrial and Germanic looking but pretty doesn't spring to mind lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (19/8/20)

Hehe reminds me of my brunhilde, that one is pretty too!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (19/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Hehe reminds me of my brunhilde, that one is pretty too!!


Yep another German design!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (19/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Yep another German design!



Rammstein keeping me company through load shedding and now the inevitable subsequent power failure... 

I need me some Kraut atties.


----------

